# Dating in the 60's



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

It was a hot Saturday evening in the summer of 1961 and Fred had a date with Peggy Sue. 

He arrived at her house and rang the bell. 'Oh, come on in!' Peggy Sue's mother said as she welcomed Fred in. 'Have a seat in the living room. Would you like something to drink? Lemonade? Iced tea?'

'Iced tea, please,' Fred said.

Mum brought in the iced tea.

'So, what are you and Peggy planning to do tonight?' she asked.

'Oh, probably catch a movie, and then maybe grab a bite to eat at the malt shop, maybe take a walk on the beach..'

'Peggy likes to screw, you know,' Mum informed him.

'Really?' Fred replied, his eyebrows rising.

'Oh yes,' the mother continued, 'When she goes out with her friends, that's all they do! Screw, again and again!!'

'Is that so?' asked Fred, incredulous.

'Yes,' said the mother. 'As a matter of fact, she'd screw all night if we let her!'

'Well, thanks for the tip!' Fred said as he began thinking about alternate plans for the evening.

A moment later, Peggy Sue came down the stairs looking pretty as a picture, wearing a pink blouse and a hooped skirt and with her hair tied back in a bouncy ponytail.

She greeted Fred. 'Have fun, kids!' the mother said as they left.

Two hours later, a completely dishevelled Peggy Sue burst into the house and slammed the front door behind her.

"The Twist, Mum!" she angrily yelled to her mother in the kitchen. "The dance is called the Twist!!!"


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

An interesting post with your username ......... :lol: 

Any truth in it? 8O 

Dave :lol:


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

Dave - how can you think such a thing  

I acquired the nickname many,many years ago when I played cricket (not very well  ).As a batsman I was not very good at leaving the ball that was pitched outside the off stump and the obvious cry from my mates was groper :evil: 

Clive


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

Dave - how can you think such a thing  

I acquired the nickname many,many years ago when I played cricket (not very well  ).As a batsman I was not very good at leaving the ball that was pitched outside the off stump and the obvious cry from my mates was groper :evil: 

Clive


----------



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

Groper said:


> Dave - how can you think such a thing
> 
> I acquired the nickname many,many years ago when I played cricket (not very well  ).As a batsman I was not very good at leaving the ball that was pitched outside the off stump and the obvious cry from my mates was groper :evil:
> 
> Clive


we believed you the first time mate/thousand wouldnt if you keep repeating yourselve. :roll: :lol:


----------

